# Subwoofer Issues - Zu Mini Method



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All,
I have been having some issues with my Zu mini method subwoofer. 
I absolutley love this sub but the crossover does not seem to be working properly. 

I am sending a full frequency signal via RCA from my squeezebox to the RCA Input of the Mini. I set the Crossover on teh Mini to 40Hz. 

I then play the Stereophile Bass Decade 1/3 octave warble tones from 200hz down to 20hz. Taking readings from my SPL meter I get a flat response from 200hz all the way down to 20 hz(within 2-4 dbls). 

At a setting of 40hz am I correct in thinking that something is wrong with teh crossover on the Mini?

The weird thing is that I had another Mini sent out to me and the results are again the same. 

Am I doing something wrong here? I'm very puzzled that two subs would be defective. The Mini has a 24db/octave slope crossover network which seems to be pretty steep. I would expect leaking of the signal all the way up to 10-20hz above the crossover setting but a nearly flat response at 200 hz just doesn't seem correct to me. 

Thanks for any comments or help on this!!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm,... can't quite tell from the pix of the ZU subs,... but is there a lowpass switch?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

No Low pass switch.

Am I correct in assuming that I should not be getting a flat response with the warble tones?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, you should not be getting flat response - unless you forgot to disconnect the main speakers. Did you disconnect them?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Disconnected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I couldn't find any good info on this sub so I hope this helps. My sub has 3 RCA inputs, red, white and yellow, for right, left and LFE respectively. If I send my signal to the LFE (yellow) input the subwoofer disables the crossover. Only if I run the signal into the Left/Right RCA inputs does the crossover affect the output.
The easy answer may be that your subwoofer is disabling your crossover if you are running inputs into the LFE channel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Did you get this sorted out?

I ask because I am interested in the Zu Subs.


----------

